# How are Victor Sinclair cigars?



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

I've noticed them on CI and they are dirt cheap but are they any good?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Don't waste your time......
If you do a quick search, you will see that there are MUCH better sticks
for the $$$$$$$4


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Suzza said:


> I've noticed them on CI and they are dirt cheap but are they any good?


The phrase Dog Rocket comes to mind.
That being said there is not a whole lot of good stuff available at C.I.
You get what you pay for!
:rain:


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I just finished off a 5er of the Victor Sinclair Primeros. I let them set for about a month. I enjoyed them. Nice creamy smoke, decent burn and taste. I will buy again


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That being said there is not a whole lot of good stuff available at C.I.


I think that's a little over reaching. Padron Anni's, Tatuaje, Oliva... :dunno:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Magnate said:


> I think that's a little over reaching. Padron Anni's, Tatuaje, Oliva... :dunno:


Davidoff, God of Fire, My Father, Liga, some CAO and how could I forget Ron Mexico.

I'm not sure there is a place w/ better selection. CI has an unfair advantage obviously.

That being said, I'm not a big fan of Vinctor Sinclair. My $2 smoke is still the Gran Habano Vintage 2002, ironically only available through CI and their affiliates.


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

I picked up 5 of the Victor Sinclair Presidentes which is medium to full body and I found it very flavorful; then again I had tried a mild to medium Victor Sinclair and I was not satisfied. There is a wide variation with this brand. Try one and make up your own mind.:smoke2:


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That being said there is not a whole lot of good stuff available at C.I.


I think he meant that C.I. carries a lot of cigars that really shouldn't be carried. C.I. goes for quantity, not just quality.

Though they do carry the quality sticks as well. Pretty much every major brand. Don Pepin Garcia, Padron, Arturo Fuente, Oliva, CAO, Camacho, Pedomo, Gurkha, Graycliff, Padilla, La Flor Dominicana, Davidoff, Drew Estate, Ashton, AVO, Torano, Punch, Romeo y Julieta, Rockey Patel, Alec Bradley, Cohiba... etc. etc. I probably missed a bunch as well.

I figure he meant that some of the stuff they carry they shouldnt bother carrying.


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

Funny, I was gifted one of these today...had never heard of them and was about to do a search on here and there's your thread! 

Doesn't sound like it'll blow my mind, but its free...and free stuff always tastes better :usa:


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Had a few and they....Suck.


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

I really enjoy the Victor Sinclair Vintages.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

i really like vs, especially their 55 series

for $2 & less on auction its a good stick

some people dont like vs though, so you may or may not, but its worth a try to get a fiver & check them out


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

there is a reason they were 8.00 last year and
2.00 this year. there are to many better sticks for the $$$$$$$$$$
to bite on these


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Chris - i probably have 3 or 4 in the cooler that i could send you to try. it will be a week or so before i get home, i can send them then if you wanna check them out.



Alan - who was selling them for $8??? im not doubting you, but they are definitely not worth that


a couple more good < $1.50 cheapies...
padilla fumas
calle ocho


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> Chris - i probably have 3 or 4 in the cooler that i could send you to try. it will be a week or so before i get home, i can send them then if you wanna check them out.
> 
> Alan - who was selling them for $8??? im not doubting you, but they are definitely not worth that
> 
> ...


CI last Summer 5-8 $$$$


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

youngstogiesmoker said:


> Funny, I was gifted one of these today...had never heard of them and was about to do a search on here and there's your thread!
> 
> Doesn't sound like it'll blow my mind, but its free...and free stuff always tastes better :usa:


My pappy always taught me "For free you take, for buy no want" Same applies to Victor Sinclair. I have had a few and they're a Yard Gar at best. But would I plunk my hard to come by cigar funds on them? Hell No!


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

I tried a couple a while back and they sucked. However, a brother send me an 8 pak of mixed blends that he said had aged for about 2 years. These were actually very tasty smokes. I do not know if it was due to the age or just a different batch or blend year.


----------



## brennivin (May 19, 2010)

I got a giant sampler of Sinclairs a while back. I really liked the Bohemians, all the others were good enough to enjoy, though maybe not any I'd invest more in.


----------



## bigmike7685 (Mar 19, 2008)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Davidoff, God of Fire, My Father, Liga, some CAO and how could I forget Ron Mexico.
> 
> I'm not sure there is a place w/ better selection. CI has an unfair advantage obviously.
> 
> That being said, I'm not a big fan of Vinctor Sinclair. My $2 smoke is still the Gran Habano Vintage 2002, ironically only available through CI and their affiliates.


i have always wondered about the vinctor sinclair cigars. I will agree about the Gran Habano Vintage 2002 what a great smoke i picked up some singles to try from ccom a month ago and i smoked one a week ago awesome smoke and cheap think a bundle on ccom is about $50.:smokin:


----------



## Sirhuffsalot (May 8, 2009)

One rung up from the "Unsmokables", there abouts.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I'll be nice and say they are average.

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

i enjoy the oscuros. they are a good smoke and Thompson(easy now, just a reference) has them for $30/bundle of 20. they are pretty darn good especially at that price.


----------



## Swenny69 (May 31, 2010)

Smoked through a sampler. Only two I liked were Primeros and Bohemians, the rest were not enjoyable.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

They're okay in a pinch but nothing to write home about. This is the 55 Series that I have experience with.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> CI last Summer 5-8 $$$$


CI was charging up to 8$? They should be ashamed of themselves...


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Nickerson said:


> I think he meant that C.I. carries a lot of cigars that really shouldn't be carried. C.I. goes for quantity, not just quality.
> 
> Though they do carry the quality sticks as well. Pretty much every major brand. Don Pepin Garcia, Padron, Arturo Fuente, Oliva, CAO, Camacho, Pedomo, Gurkha, Graycliff, Padilla, La Flor Dominicana, Davidoff, Drew Estate, Ashton, AVO, Torano, Punch, Romeo y Julieta, Rockey Patel, Alec Bradley, Cohiba... etc. etc. I probably missed a bunch as well.
> 
> I figure he meant that some of the stuff they carry they shouldnt bother carrying.


I think he probably was referring to the fact that Cigars International is owned by Swedish Match, one of the world's largerst cigar manufacturers.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

I've had a 55 sampler a couple of times. Never again. I've sworn off VS.


----------

